# Best lighter ever



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

So I keep reading things on lighters here and there on this forum... and I'd like to share what I use. BuyLighters.com - Ever Tech "The Pistol" Dual Flame Micro-Torch Lighter. I use a smaller version (maybe 25% smaller). Its the greatest thing ever. I toast the foot on the torch setting, then I turn the spring and light the rest of the cigar with its giant soft flame. It lights my cigars very quickly, and I never worry about getting my cigars too hot. Takes about 1 or 2 cigar lights to fully get, but its such a breeze. Thoughts? 
note: Sometimes I wonder if its actually for cigars, but it works so amazingly that I don't really care.

Heres another picture http://www.evertech-inc.com/dispro.asp?id=108


----------



## Captain Polska (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank looks like a pretty solid lighter for a decent price. The best lighter if have come across yet would be the Ronson ones you can get at Wal-Mart, Cvs, ect. It almost always lights with the first try and for around 3 bucks it is a great value.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

this would be too large to carry around lol, but I would love to have one sitting around at home.

how often do you need to refill this thing?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BuyLighters.com - Double Flames Slide Lighter

I've been using this for quite awhile now and it has the soft flame as well as the torch...great price for a lighter that has the best of both worlds. If you lose it it's not the end of the world.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow
I have all three of the mentioned lighters
I do love the soft flame...on the slide,,,,thats my carry
and
The pistol holds a ton of fuel and is great for the deck


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I have one of these as well. It is big, so I mainly use it at home. But it is my favorite lighter. Love the option to switch between torch or soft flame. It has a huge tank too.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to use a match but I have to smoke outside so I bought myself a xikar torch lighter and I love it!:smoke2:


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

Blackham said:


> this would be too large to carry around lol, but I would love to have one sitting around at home.
> 
> how often do you need to refill this thing?


mines not much bigger than my palio pouch it just juts out a little. it needs a refill like once every 2 weeks or something
maybe its 3 inches with an inch an a half length

oh forgot to mention... its also just doesnt get hot


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I have the lighter the OP talks about, too. Had one for 4-5 years and still works. Got mine here: DealExtreme: $10.66 Large Butane Iron-melting Torch

$10 w/free shipping. Only really food as a torch though. IS pocket sized. You could pocket it, but it would be bulky.

My Favorite Torch: DealExtreme: $11.44 HONEST Extra Large Butane Jet Workshop Torch

is NOT pocket size but is generally just better quality and provides a much better soft flame, has a lock to keep it on without holding down the button, and the flame is adjustable from soft to hard and size while it is on easily.


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Perfect timing for this thread so I don't have to start one. OK so my Colibri V isn't sparking anymore and I've been researching it and apparently they've been having some trouble lately with things like this. So I think I'm going to get 1 of these "gun lighters" as well since they seem nice to light my pipes but what do you guys recommend for a pocket lighter? I was looking at a Zippo. It's a trusted brand and still made in the USA.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

You should not use a torch to light your pipes. You will ruin the pipe.

I reccomend this: DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter

Built in tamp tool and pipe nail. 90-degree flame for aiming into the bowl. I really like mine, and for under $5 shipped it is hard to beat. If I were going to spend more I'd probably go with a zippo. Have one now and I really like it.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I realize I might have just confused you. The "gun" style lighters are actually melting torches that we dial waaaayyy down for lighting cigars. My big one would create like a 4 inch flame if I maxed it out. While they CAN be soft flamed, they are not very good as soft flamed lighters. Firstly, while the flame comes out of the side, it is not 90-degree on either one. It flames straight up, rather than outward. Also, 99% of the time, you have to start is as a torch and move it to soft flame setting afterwards. In general, a pain. I suggest the "gun" style lighters only for cigars.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

sunkisd69 said:


> I used to use a match but I have to smoke outside so I bought myself a xikar torch lighter and I love it!:smoke2:


I used to be the same way. When I first started smoking cigars I was told that wood matches are the "right" way to light a cigar. But especially when you're outside, or to make sure it's nice and even, butane lighters are really useful. Have you guys checked out any of the wind resistant butane lighters? Those things are pretty useful. Almost impossible for the wind to put them out.


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

I see cigarmonster is selling that big Perdomo lighter for 20 bucks, anyone use this?


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

IMO, Lotus 20 triple torch lighter.


----------

